# Malaysia's Perhentian Islands is a real PARADISE !



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Perhentian Island Map










I just returned from Perhentian Island yesterday and was really amazed by the natural beauty and the quality of the beach. I went there with a friend from Korea. At first I thought the trip would be uneventful n nothing special but once we arrived there there are many to do and see.

All the pics were taken from my camera.









My Korean friend on the speedboat from Kuala Besut Jetty in the mainland Terengganu state to Perhentian Island. The journey took 30 minutes. 









The shore in front of our chalet.









Crystal clear sea...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

My photo in Small Perhentian island









Me sleeping on the net


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Beautiful coast









It's me.. look at how transparent the water is !!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The aquamarine sea.. many tropical sea creatures .. a great spot for snorkelling and diving









Me again


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

My most favourite spot to swim at Small Perhentian









Taken during Island-hopping 

My Korean fren will send me photos taken from his camera , later and i will forward them here


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

man, skyprince...your like everywhere these days


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Skyprince, thanks for the pics! That was the exact same spot i went to my last trip to Perhentian! I miss that place! I'll post my pics later 

Perhentian Island is the next best thing after Maldives.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

*Perhentian Island, Terengganu, Malaysia.*

To those who are into snorkelling and diving, Perhentian Island is definitely better than the islands in Thailand. No doubt about that. It's ranked among the top 5 diving spots worldwide.

Kuala Besut Jetty









Perhentian Island

































Redang Island


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks gorgeous. Dont think I'll be going there anytime soon by the looks of my bank balance.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

look beautiful.but which one is better,Perhentian or Redang?.my friend said Redang is better


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Redang's more for relaxation and it's a bit too commercialised but for those who are into water activities like snorkelling or diving, Perhentian is better.


----------

